# Try this folks!



## Skapolloarigato (Apr 23, 2020)

Most worst thing a dp can give us is not feeling in control and a weird pressure which is indescribable. But after trying many stuffs... Zinc,B6,B12,taurine, lutein, magnesium, blackseed oil, cod liver oil,SSRI,lamictal,vitamin D C K, lions mane mushrooms, GABA, L theanine, blueberries, blackberries, and much more, u name it and I had it, I came across the best things which work to an extent you will feel so calm and relaxed and full in control.

1) L theanine & Blueberries(wild is even better)- tie , I insist to regularly eat both regularly. This two are mandatory. Period.

2) GABA- it's just like L- theanine or maybe even better, makes u calm, wow.

3) COD liver oil- I dont see any noticeable difference but it's good

4) lutein- decrease eye pressure if u have, I wear specs, my eyes were never too sharp, so it still might would have helped if I wouldn't had dp

Donts or no need.

- Dont go for antipsychotics at any cost. Period
It's okay if u wanna give try to SSRI and lamictals, it actually works but no antipsychotics.

Taurine: didn't helped

Lions mane mushroom: didn't helped

Others:

If u wanna go for extra

Blackseed, all vitamins, magnesium is also super cool.

Again I wanna mention Blueberries,L theanine are mandatory for everyday and GABA for some duration of time.

Lastly, please be courageous to post things which helped you out in dp or which cured it. Dont run away if u are doing fine.


----------



## Want2lifeagain (Jun 20, 2020)

What meaning are you have rilex ?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Lutein for eye pressure. Interesting, haven’t heard that one before. Might give it a shot, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

antipsychotics helped me a lot . just saying


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Which one? Many comes with sexual side effects, which makes you more depressed.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your view psyborg, I really appreciate, please mention medicines name too some people would be willing to try.

I had tried it too, it was not working for me, time works better than any other medicines in our cases, some medicines may work better than other medicines but u will always have that in mind that it comes with risks some severe some minor,
whereas, supplements dont have risks(negligible), in addition, supplement also helps u with other things, for instance, some supplements will make your skin and hair quality better, some supplements will make u energetic, some will help to prevent other diseases in addition to brain benefits, just think like an investor, undoubtedly, time is the best healer but we can adapt certain things that can potentially boost our progress no matter slowly but without any risk and you can continue it for long time if its working in your favor.


----------



## Saibon (Jun 19, 2020)

And in our case, for us, even 1 percent improvement is 100,000$ for us and vice versa but thank god I am so improved now,it's unbelievable, first few months it was horror, next few months it was not so horrible but still unacceptable and now it still there but it's way different from the point where it all started, time helped me but I ain't gonna lie that blueberries and supplements, cutting caffeine and yea forgot to mention avoid MSG at all cost, i have a firm believe that dp feeling has some serious relationship to glutamate neurotransmitters, stay away from glutamine or foods and supplements that increase it at any cost.

Its not just about Do's it's also about dont's,

And please dont think about ending your life, I know it's very painful in first few months that the words can't describe that pain, most people say just go and work but I will suggest take proper rest in first few months atleast 5-6 but it shouldn't be like just sitting in house and keep thinking about depersonalization, it should be like going to beaches, indulge yourself in movies, video games, cricket, football or whatever u want just keep your brain happy , think like keeping yourself happy at any cost is your only job , and do job only if you feel really great doing that job, for instance, if u r really interested in sports and your occupation is coaching school children than do that job, dont do a job even if u r little uncomfortable or feel abit depressed doing that job atleast for first six months, coz u will lack focus, motivation, u will subconsciously feel u r useless and disabled, but once you will get better after after 6-7 months u will start gaining momentum and confidence and it will feel not too bad, just like a good weed high and not having slept well it's excatly how I feel right now after 7 months, initially it will feel like u r in dream, no control, no memory, 20× time weed high with some other big drug, brain dead, oh mahn list is big, but this is my 7th month , I dont feel uncomfortable, I want to think about business, buying good clothes, good cars, doing a well paid, I dont understand it's just time or supplements boosted it and yeah my memory is also too good now mahn in starting I used to learn in which side of pockets I am kept money in just 10 secs but now it's very good. That days mahn, no one deserves to see that. Lastly, I am very well now but still I wish my recovery doesn't stop here.


----------



## badsidejoe (Dec 8, 2019)

Why are antipsychotics so infamous?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Which one? Many comes with sexual side effects, which makes you more depressed.


I am taking zyprexa right now but also took some others in the past

zyprexa is awesome . I have no side effects at all so far and I am taking it since several months

I have to add that I dont only have/had dp/dr but I also have ocd , horrible anxiety especially health anxiety , and I was even psychotic a few times

I am not encouraging people to take meds but in MY case I can tell you that zyprexa is awesome


----------

